# Lincoln Service Progress?



## Skim (Jul 11, 2013)

I keep reading local articles touting the short span of HSR from Dwight to Pontiac, IL with the rest of the CHI-STL (actually JOL-ALN) route coming soon. Just how soon? I rarely see construction taking place. Which is the next high speed segment and when is it scheduled for completion?

(I know 110 mph isn't really high speed... please bear with me on this.)


----------



## afigg (Jul 11, 2013)

The Chicago to St. Louis project is not really HSR, but putting it one way, Higher Speed Rail (HrSR). At the present time, Amtrak wil run the Lincoln service trains on the corridor, so you could have posted this in the Amtrak forum without drawing any complaints.

As for progress updates, check the IDOT website for the Chicago to St. Louis project. The timeline posted on the website is the same it has been for a while, 110 mph running from Dwight to Alton (or portions of) by 2015. The heavy construction in replacing track and ties - and replacing the recently laid defective concrete ties - I believe is mostly done. There are many grade crossings to upgrade and track signal work to be done. There is also an additional project to add a second track from Dwight to Joliet which has not started yet.


----------



## Skim (Jul 12, 2013)

As you mention, the site is outdated. It mentions one road crossing closed for construction at this time. No mention is made of the Springfield reroute. The project appears stuck.


----------



## afigg (Jul 12, 2013)

Skim said:


> As you mention, the site is outdated. It mentions one road crossing closed for construction at this time. No mention is made of the Springfield reroute. The project appears stuck.


No, the website is kept reasonably up to date. The Info Center page has documents posted through June 20, 2013. Issue 8 of the newsletter, this one on the Springfield reroute study status, was posted on June 5. There are recent presentations on specific track projects such as Gerard Siding and Auburn to Shipman track improvement projects. The Chi - StL project has had a 2015 timeframe for extended 110 mph speeds for several years now, so the project appears to still be on that schedule.

As for the Springfield reroute, as newsletter #8 makes apparent, it is in the environmental review and preliminary engineering phase. Finding the funding for it could take years after the EIS and PE are completed.


----------



## Skim (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info; I didn't see that part before. Another section mentioned the old Spfd station as being upgraded, implying the reroute decision hadn't been integrated into the site.


----------



## DET63 (Jul 12, 2013)

Skim said:


> (I know 110 mph isn't really high speed... please bear with me on this.)


Outside of the NEC, 110-mph running is as close as you'll ever get to HSR in this country.


----------



## amtkstn (Jul 13, 2013)

One reason you will not see true HSR is that there can be no road crossing for speeds over 110.


----------



## rrdude (Jul 13, 2013)

DET63 said:


> Skim said:
> 
> 
> > (I know 110 mph isn't really high speed... please bear with me on this.)
> ...


I don't think that is accurate, but maybe I am mistaken. It was my understanding that the Michigan Sevices, once complete, will top out at 125mph


----------



## me_little_me (Jul 13, 2013)

amtkstn said:


> One reason you will not see true HSR is that there can be no road crossing for speeds over 110.


I, for one, would be happier to have all trains that run generally at 100MPH rather than have a few high speed rail lines and the rest running at speeds that go from 79MPH to a crawl or stopping to wait on freights. And more than high speed rail, I'd also rather see more passenger train routes.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jul 13, 2013)

rrdude said:


> <blockquote class='ipsBlockquote'data-author="DET63" data-cid="454678" data-time="1373682703"><p><blockquote class='ipsBlockquote'data-author="Skim" data-cid="454425" data-time="1373579580"><p>(I know 110 mph isn't really high speed... please bear with me on this.)</p></blockquote>
> 
> <br />
> 
> ...


Isn't All Aboard Florida planning 125 mph on the new track segment from Cocoa Beach to Orlando?

And let's not forget the California High Speed Rail. Despite all the opposition, it will get built.


----------



## DET63 (Jul 13, 2013)

> And let's not forget the California High Speed Rail. Despite all the opposition, it will get built.


I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 13, 2013)

rrdude said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > Skim said:
> ...


Nope, Michigan will top out at the current 110 MPH. As of right now I'm not aware of any plans to try to get to 125 MPH either on that line. Not saying that they can't start closing grade crossings and such, but at least for now there is nothing on the radar to go higher.

My guess is that's how it will stay until after all the 110 MPH work is done. Then if after a few years, ridership seriously increases and revenues improve, you'll start seeing talk & plans on how to get to 125 or higher.


----------

